# Learning VBA?



## wrightyrx7 (Feb 16, 2012)

Hi all,

Im pretty new to VBA and have been watching tutorial video's because reading it doesnt seem to sink in, I have to see it done. 

I have also requested some code to be written on your forums then tried to figure out how it works. But still finding it difficult to learn.

How would you guys suggest I could get it to sink in?

Thanks
Chris


----------



## hiker95 (Feb 16, 2012)

wrightyrx7,


*Training / Books / Sites*

MrExcel's Products: Books, CDs, Podcasts Discuss topics related to Holy Macro! Products: Learn Excel from MrExcel, VBA and Macros for Microsoft Excel,Holy Macro! It's 2500 VBA Examples CD, Guerilla Data Analysis Using Microsoft Excel and Excel Knowledge Base CD and the MrExcel Podcasts.
http://www.mrexcel.com/forum/forumdisplay.php?f=19

How to Learn to Write Macros 
http://articles.excelyogi.com/playin...ba/2008/10/27/

How to use the macro recorder 
http://articles.excelyogi.com/

Click here and scroll down to Getting Started with VBA. 
http://www.datapigtechnologies.com/ExcelMain.htm

If you are serious about learning VBA try 
http://www.add-ins.com/vbhelp.htm

Excel Tutorials and Tips - VBA - macros - training 
http://www.mrexcel.com/articles.shtml

See David McRitchie's site if you just started with VBA
http://www.mvps.org/dmcritchie/excel/getstarted.htm

What is a Visual Basic Module?
http://www.emagenit.com/VBA Folder/what_is_a_vba_module.htm

Debra Dalgleish has some notes how to implement macros here:
http://www.contextures.com/xlvba01.html

David McRitchie has an intro to macros:
http://www.mvps.org/dmcritchie/excel/getstarted.htm

Ron de Bruin's intro to macros:
http://www.rondebruin.nl/code.htm

Creating custom functions
http://office.microsoft.com/en-us/excel/HA011117011033.aspx

Writing Your First VBA Function in Excel
http://www.exceltip.com/st/Writing_Your_First_VBA_Function_in_Excel/631.html

Where to paste code in VBE VBA
Introducing the Excel VBA Editor
http://www.ask.com/web?qsrc=2417&o=101881&l=dis&q=Where+to+paste+code+in+the+Excel+VBA+Editor

VBA for Excel (Macros)
http://www.excel-vba.com/excel-vba-contents.htm

VBA Lesson 11: VBA Code General Tips and General Vocabulary
http://www.excel-vba.com/vba-code-2-1-tips.htm

Excel VBA -- Adding Code to a Workbook
http://www.contextures.com/xlvba01.html

http://www.excel-vba.com/
http://www.mvps.org/dmcritchie/excel/getstarted.htm
http://www.exceltip.com/excel_links.html

(livelessons video)
Excel VBA and Macros with MrExcel
ISBN: 0-7897-3938-0
http://www.amazon.com/Excel-Macros-M...7936479&sr=1-1

Learn to debug: 
http://www.cpearson.com/excel/debug.htm

Excel Tutorials / Video Tutorials - Functions
http://www.contextures.com/xlFunctions02.html

http://www.xl-central.com/index.html

http://www.datapigtechnologies.com/ExcelMain.htm

Cascading queries

http://www.tushar-mehta.com/excel/ne...ing_dropdowns/

Excel VLOOKUP Function and VLOOKUP Example
http://www.contextures.com/xlFunctions02.html

INDEX MATCH - Excel Index Function and Excel Match Function
http://www.contextures.com/xlFunctions03.html

http://www.contextures.com/xlDataVal02.html 
http://www.contextures.com/xlDataVal05.html 
http://www.contextures.com/xlDataVal08.html#Larger

Excel Data Validation - Add New Items
http://www.contextures.com/excel-data-validation-add.html

Programming The VBA Editor - Created by Chip Pearson at Pearson Software Consulting LLC
This page describes how to write code that modifies or reads other VBA code.
http://www.cpearson.com/Excel/vbe.aspx

Locating files containing VBA
Searching Files in Subfolders for VBA code string:
http://www.dailydoseofexcel.com/arch...a-code-string/

http://www.pcreview.co.uk/forums/thread-978054.php

Excel 2003 Power Programming with VBA (Excel Power Programming With Vba)
by John Walkenbach

VBA and Macros for Microsoft Excel, by Bill Jelen "Mr.Excel" and Tracy Syrstad

Excel Hacks 100 Industrial-Strength Tips & Tools, by David & Traina Hawley

VBA and Macros for Microsoft Excel 2007, by Bill Jelen "Mr.Excel" and Tracy Syrstad

Excel 2007 Book:  you can try this...there is a try before you buy ebook available at this link…
http://www.mrexcel.com/learnexcel2.shtml 

Professional Excel Development
by Stephen/ Bovey, Rob/ Green, John Bullen (Paperback - Feb 11, 2005)

Excel 2002 VBA: Programmers Reference
by Rob Bovey, Stephen Bullen, John Green, and Robert Rosenberg (Paperback - Sep 26, 2001)

VB & VBA in a Nutshell: The Language
(http://www.amazon.co.uk/VB-VBA-Nutsh...4671189&sr=1-2)

Writing Excel Macros with VBA
(http://www.amazon.co.uk/Writing-Exce...4671189&sr=1-3)

User Form Creation
http://www.contextures.com/xlUserForm01.html

DonkeyOte: My Recommended Reading
Volatility
http://www.decisionmodels.com/calcsecretsi.htm

Sumproduct
http://www.xldynamic.com/source/xld.SUMPRODUCT.html
http://www.xldynamic.com/source/xld.SUMPRODUCT.html

Arrays
http://www.xtremevbtalk.com/showthread.php?t=296012

Pivot Intro
http://peltiertech.com/Excel/Pivots/pivotstart.htm

Sync Pivot Tables
http://www.mrexcel.com/forum/showthr...g+pivot+tables
Check out rorya's post at the very bottom of this link. It should do the trick:
http://www.experts-exchange.com/Soft..._22844558.html
Multiple pivot tables 1 filter to control all 
http://www.excelforum.com/excel-prog...ntrol-all.html

Email from XL - VBA
http://www.rondebruin.nl/sendmail.htm

Outlook VBA
http://www.outlookcode.com/article.aspx?ID=40

Function Dictionary
http://www.xlfdic.com/

Function Translations
http://www.piuha.fi/excel-function-name-translation/

Dynamic Named Ranges
http://www.contextures.com/xlNames01.html

How to create Excel Dashboards
http://www.contextures.com/excel-dashboards.html
http://chandoo.org/wp/excel-dashboards/
http://chandoo.org/wp/management-dashboards-excel/
http://www.exceldashboardwidgets.com/

Excel Dashboard / Scorecard Ebook
http://www.qimacros.com/excel-dashboard-scorecard.html

Templates
http://www.cpearson.com/Excel/Topic.aspx
http://www.contextures.com/excel-template-golf-scores.html

Mike Alexander from Data Pig Technologies
Excel 2007 Dashboards & Reports For Dummies

Date & Time stamping:
http://www.mcgimpsey.com/excel/timestamp.html

Get Formula / Formats thru custom functions:
http://dmcritchie.mvps.org/excel/formula.htm#GetFormat

A nice informative MS article "Improving Performance in Excel 2007"
http://msdn.microsoft.com/en-us/library/aa730921.aspx

Progress Meters
http://www.andypope.info/vba/pmeter.htm
http://www.xcelfiles.com/ProgressBar.html

And, as your skills increase, try answering posts on sites like:
http://www.mrexcel.com
http://www.excelforum.com
http://www.ozgrid.com
http://www.vbaexpress.com
http://www.excelfox.com


----------



## wrightyrx7 (Feb 16, 2012)

Wow thanks for this information. Sure its going to keep me busy.


----------



## hiker95 (Feb 16, 2012)

wrightyrx7,

You are very welcome.

Glad I could help.



> Sure its going to keep me busy.



Just take it slow.

Come back anytime.


----------



## Brunks (Sep 4, 2013)

Thanks! This resource definitely helps out a newbie


----------



## hiker95 (Sep 4, 2013)

Brunks,

Welcome to the MrExcel forum.

You are very welcome.  Glad I could help.

Thanks for the feedback.


----------



## witsonjoyet (Sep 26, 2013)

thanks for your valuable information


----------



## hiker95 (Sep 26, 2013)

witsonjoyet,

You are very welcome.  Glad I could help.

Thanks for the feedback.

And, come back anytime.


----------



## wrightyrx7 (Oct 15, 2013)

I have just been in another thread where a member wanting to learn more about VBA was linked to this thread. 

Just an update, I initially started this thread and using the links and these forums I would say I have learnt a lot! 

Can thank hiker95 enough for the amount of time I have saved at work using VBA!

I think it should be made into a STICKY THREAD :P


----------



## VoG (Oct 15, 2013)

wrightyrx7 said:


> I think it should be made into a STICKY THREAD :P



We (moderators) have discussed this in the past but apparently some of the links are "dead" - can you confirm or otherwise.

In my opinion, the best way to learn is practise, practise, practise. Try answering some of the questions on the board - you may not be the fastest or neatest but you will learn and hone your skills.

Good luck!


----------



## wrightyrx7 (Feb 16, 2012)

Hi all,

Im pretty new to VBA and have been watching tutorial video's because reading it doesnt seem to sink in, I have to see it done. 

I have also requested some code to be written on your forums then tried to figure out how it works. But still finding it difficult to learn.

How would you guys suggest I could get it to sink in?

Thanks
Chris


----------



## hiker95 (Oct 15, 2013)

wrightyrx7,



> Can thank hiker95 enough for the amount of time I have saved at work using VBA!  I think it should be made into a STICKY THREAD :P



Thank you sooooo much.  Glad I could help.

Practice, practice, and, more of the same....  Try using your new found skills to answer threads - this helps the learning process.

Good Luck, and, come back anytime.


VoG,



> We (moderators) have discussed this in the past but apparently some of the links are "dead" - can you confirm or otherwise.



Thank you for this.

The list in this thread is old, and, not up to date.

I will check all the links in the latest list, and, then re-post it here.


----------



## wrightyrx7 (Oct 15, 2013)

hiker95, thats exactly what i TRY to do. Help others, thats how I ended up back in this thread I was trying to help someone who VoG was helping.


----------



## hiker95 (Oct 15, 2013)

Team,

*Training / Books / Sites* as of 10/15/2013

What Is VBA?
VBA is an acronym for Visual Basic for Applications. VBA should not be confused with VB, which is standard Visual Basic. Visual Basic for Applications is a programming feature designed by Microsoft for use with their Microsoft Office

MrExcel's Products: Books, CDs, Podcasts Discuss topics related to Holy Macro! Products: Learn Excel from MrExcel, VBA and Macros for Microsoft Excel,Holy Macro! It's 2500 VBA Examples CD, Guerilla Data Analysis Using Microsoft Excel and Excel Knowledge Base CD and the MrExcel Podcasts.
MrExcel's Products: Books, CDs, Podcasts

There are over 1800 Excel videos/tutorials here:
ExcelIsFun - YouTube

Getting Started with VBA. 
DataPig Technologies

If you are serious about learning VBA try 
Macros Made Easy for Microsoft Excel

Excel Tutorials and Tips - VBA - macros - training
Excel Tutorial | Excel Tips | Excel Articles

Free VBA Course
Free VBA Course

Excel 2007 VBA materials to learn here:
VBA for Excel 2007 tutorial-VBA programming?

Here's a good primer on the scope of variables.
Understanding Scope

Using Variables in Excel VBA Macro Code
Excel VBA Variables. Using Variables in Excel VBA Macro Code

See David McRitchie's site if you just started with VBA
Getting Started with Macros and User Defined Functions

What is a Visual Basic Module?
What Is A VBA Module and how is a VBA Module Used?

Here is a good introductory tutorial using a VBA Class:
Classes In VBA

Ron's Excel Tips
Excel for Windows Tips

Ron de Bruin's Mail from Excel and make/mail PDF files (Windows)
Mail from Excel and make/mail PDF files (Windows)

Creating An XLA Add-In For Excel, Writing User Defined Functions In VBA
Creating An XLA Add In

Creating custom functions
Creating custom functions - Excel - Office.com

Writing Your First VBA Function in Excel
Writing Your First VBA Function in Excel | Custom Functions

VBA for Excel (Macros)
Excel Macros (VBA) Tutorial

Excel Macros Tutorial
Excel Macros (VBA) Tutorial

Excel Macros & Programming
Learning about EXCEL macros

VBA Lesson 11: VBA Code General Tips and General Vocabulary
VBA for Excel macros language

Excel VBA -- Adding Code to a Workbook
http://www.contextures.com/xlvba01.html

Helpful as a simple concise reference for the basics, and, using the macro recorder is endlessly powerful.
MS Excel: Cells

Learn to debug: 
Debugging VBA

How To: Assign a Macro to a Button or Shape
How To: Assign a Macro to a Button or Shape - Peltier Tech Blog

User Form Creation
http://www.contextures.com/xlUserForm01.html

When To Use a UserForm & What to Use a UserForm For
When to use Userform & What To Use Them For. Excel Training VBA 2 lesson 2

Excel Tutorials / Video Tutorials - Functions
http://www.contextures.com/xlFunctions02.html

How to insert Buttons, radio buttons and check boxes in Excel
How to insert Buttons, radio buttons and check boxes in Excel - Bing Videos

INDEX MATCH - Excel Index Function and Excel Match Function
http://www.contextures.com/xlFunctions03.html

Excel Data Validation
http://www.contextures.com/xlDataVal08.html#Larger
http://www.contextures.com/excel-data-validation-add.html

Excel -- Data Validation -- Create Dependent Lists
http://www.contextures.com/xlDataVal02.html

Your Quick Reference to Microsoft Excel Solutions
XL-CENTRAL.COM : For your Microsoft Excel Solutions

New! Excel Recorded Webinars
DataPig Technologies

Programming The VBA Editor - Created by Chip Pearson at Pearson Software Consulting LLC
This page describes how to write code that modifies or reads other VBA code.
Programming In The VBA Editor

VBA and Macros for Microsoft Excel, by Bill Jelen "Mr.Excel" and Tracy Syrstad

Excel Hacks 100 Industrial-Strength Tips & Tools, by David & Traina Hawley

VBA and Macros for Microsoft Excel 2007, by Bill Jelen "Mr.Excel" and Tracy Syrstad

Excel 2007 Book:  you can try this...there is a try before you buy ebook available at this link…

by Stephen/ Bovey, Rob/ Green, John Bullen (Paperback - Feb 11, 2005)
Professional Excel Development

by Rob Bovey, Stephen Bullen, John Green, and Robert Rosenberg (Paperback - Sep 26, 2001)
Excel 2002 VBA: Programmers Reference

"Professional Excel Development" by Rob Bovey, Dennis Wallentin, Stephen Bullen, & John Green

DonkeyOte: My Recommended Reading, Volatility
Volatile Excel Functions -Decision Models

Sumproduct
http://www.xldynamic.com/source/xld.SUMPRODUCT.html

Arrays
VBA Array Basics
VBA Arrays
Excel: Introduction to Array Formulas - Xtreme Visual Basic Talk
Excel VBA Chpter 21: Array in Excel VBA

Array Dimensions in Visual Basic - Working with Dimensions (code and graphics)
Array Dimensions in Visual Basic

Pivot Intro
Using Pivot Tables and Pivot Charts in Microsoft Excel
Office 2010 Class #36: Excel PivotTables Pivot Tables 15 examples (Data Analysis) - YouTube
Office 2010 Class #36: Excel PivotTables Pivot Tables 15 examples (Data Analysis) - YouTube
Getting Started with Pivot Tables
http://www.contextures.com/xlPivot01.html#Start
Overview of PivotTable and PivotChart reports
Overview of PivotTable and PivotChart reports - Excel - Office.com
Build a Pivot Table in Excel VBA
Excel VBA - Build A Pivot Table In Excel VBA Tutorials

Email from XL - VBA
Mail from Excel example pages

Outlook VBA
Writing VBA code for Microsoft Outlook

Function Dictionary
http://www.xlfdic.com/

Function Translations
Excel 2007 function name translations - Dictionary Chart Front Page

Dynamic Named Ranges
http://www.contextures.com/xlNames01.html

How to create Excel Dashboards
http://www.contextures.com/excel-dashboards.html
Excel Dashboards - Templates, Tutorials, Downloads and Examples | Chandoo.org - Learn Microsoft Excel Online
Excel Dashboards - Templates, Tutorials, Downloads and Examples | Chandoo.org - Learn Microsoft Excel Online
Free Microsoft Excel Dashboard Widgets to Download
AJP Excel Information - Gauge 

Excel Dashboard / Scorecard Ebook
Excel Dashboards and Scorecards Ebook | How to Create Dashboards in Excel

Mike Alexander from Data Pig Technologies
Excel 2007 Dashboards and Reports For Dummies: Michael Alexander: 9780470228142: Amazon.com: Books

Templates
CPearson.com Topic Index
http://www.contextures.com/excel-template-golf-scores.html
Free Microsoft Excel Template Links & Search Engine

Microsoft Excel Cascading Listboxes Tutorial
Microsoft Excel Cascading Listboxes Tutorial - YouTube

Date & Time stamping:
McGimpsey & Associates : Excel : Time and date stamps

Get Formula / Formats thru custom functions:
Show FORMULA or FORMAT of another cell

A nice informative MS article "Improving Performance in Excel 2007"
Improving Performance in Excel 2007

Progress Meters
AJP Excel Information - Progress meters
xcelfiles.com

How to convert text to numbers in Excel
How to convert text to numbers in Excel

How to parse data from the web - Brett Fret has a video in YouTube
Excel VBA - Easily parse XML data from a file or website using XML Maps - YouTube

And, as your skills increase, try answering posts on sites like:
MrExcel.com | Excel Resources | Excel Seminars | Excel Products
Excel Help Forum
Excel Templates | Excel Add-ins and Excel Help with formulas and VBA Macros
http://www.vbaexpress.com
Excel, Access, PowerPoint and Word VBA Macro Automation Help

Advanced Excel Training - Online Excel Course
http://www.udemy.com/advanced-excel/


----------

